# onaping falls archery club Sept. 11



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey...I have news, and it's not good...

The Archery group has been put "on hold" because everyone's lives have shifted, so between work and family life, no one has been available...Once the baby gets here I will see about changing our shooting night because Sundays are no longer good for anyone...we have some people interested, but no one wants to step up. I've been working like a dog to get things ready for when my wife is on maternity leave and our income drops...things are looking more comfortable in that regard, but I have had no time to commit to the local shoot in Sept. 

I was hoping some of the other guys would step up, but no one has, or is willing to commit the full energy and effort to get the job done. With 5 weeks before the proposed NEMI shoot, I think the shoot has to be cancelled...and I know that's not something you'd like to hear. It takes away from the momentum of the event, but the hope is to take time to reorganize our local group...with no one to constantly drive things forward and push, we've stalled out...for now.

I'll try to call you in the next few days in case you're not on Facebook for a while.

Given 

Hi Everyone: With that all being said, it is with great regret that I inform everyone that the September 11th shoot in Little Current has been cancelled. My apologies to all that had the intention of attending that day. I respectfully ask that you please pass the word around and let others know of this.
Thank you for your understaning, Big Al


----------

